# KDE-4-Systemsettings

## l3u

Bin ich der einzige, bei dem

die Systemeinstellungen von KDE 4 nur bei den Favoriten stehen

dort mit „systemsettings“ und nicht mit Systemeinstellungen betitelt sind

sonst keinen Eintrag im Startmenü haben und

nie nach einem root-Paßwort fragen, wenn eines nötig wäre, sondern einfach solche Änderungen nicht zulassen, sofern man nicht zu Fuß die systemsettings als root von der Konsole aus startet

?

Ich hab vor kurzem Kubuntu auf nen Rechner gezogen, da hat das alles wunderbar funktioniert …

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Bin ich der einzige, bei dem
> 
> die Systemeinstellungen von KDE 4 nur bei den Favoriten stehen

 

Bei mir unter Rechner (KDE 4.2.2)

 *Quote:*   

> dort mit „systemsettings“ und nicht mit Systemeinstellungen betitelt sind

 

Bei mir heißt es „Systemeinstellungen“.

 *Quote:*   

> sonst keinen Eintrag im Startmenü haben und

 

oO

 *Quote:*   

> nie nach einem root-Paßwort fragen, wenn eines nötig wäre, sondern einfach solche Änderungen nicht zulassen, sofern man nicht zu Fuß die systemsettings als root von der Konsole aus startet
> 
> 

 

Das wird mit KDE 4.3 besser. Für 4.2.3 wird es wohl nichts mehr werden.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich hab vor kurzem Kubuntu auf nen Rechner gezogen, da hat das alles wunderbar funktioniert …

 

Bis auf den letzten Punkt sollte auch unter Gentoo alles funktionieren. Mit dem Administrator-Passwort ist in Kubuntu (und auch SUSE und ein paar anderen Distributionen) ein entsprechender Hack eingebaut, damit man doch etwas mit root-Rechten machen kann.

edit: [/quote] ergänzt

----------

## l3u

Heißt jetzt „oO“, daß es einen Eintrag gibt? Wenn ja, wo ist der, und warum hab ich ihn nicht?!

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Mein K-Menü, ganz gleich ob Kickoff oder traditionell, enthält ungefähr jedes installierte Programm, das eine grafische Oberfläche besitzt. Ich vermute, dass irgendeine Konfiguration zerschossen ist. Schau mal, ob ~/.local und ~/.kde4/share/config etwas enthalten, was nicht gelöscht werden sollte und lösche es nach Möglichkeit. Damit gehen zwar alle Einstellungen verloren, aber es löst vllt. das Problem.

----------

## obrut<-

bei mir finde ich die systemeinstellungen unter system. bin aber der meinung, dass es nicht immer so war. bin daher auch lange über die favoriten gegangen. doch vor ein paar tagen hab ich gesehen, dass die systemeinstellungen unter "system" zu finden sind.

----------

## Schorchgrinder

Moin

Das Problem mit den Rootrechten ist mir auch aufgefallen.

Lösung: per Menü-Editor einen Eintrag in System erstellt

              Unter Menüpunkt "Erweitert" Mit anderer Benutzerkennung ausführen -> root

Damit kann ich die Einstellungen die Adminrechte brauchen vornehmen.

BTW das Paket heißt : kde-base/kmenuedit

Mfg

Schorchgrinder

----------

